# How do you access your emails?



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Might seem a funny question for this section but I'm asking from a breeder's perspective. I recently had a kitten enquiry which turned into an appointment to view and was cancelled at fairly short notice by email. I didn't see the email until half an hour after they were due when I gave up waiting for them and sat down at my laptop. I was less than delighted that they couldn't be bothered to phone.

Question is, do all you young things who are glued to your smart mobiles 24/7 regard emails as texts/calls these days and assume they're seen straight away because you would do so on your phone? I really was quite cross at the time and a full ten days later the same person has emailed to say they are ready to reschedule. They seem gloriously unaware that they mucked me about. Is this me being old and out of touch with modern technology?


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes, I'm glued to my smart phone and most people I know are also glued to them. E-mails are sent like texts. 

No matter what though, cancelling on short notice is always a negative sign to me (unless there's a very good reason). How many hours notice did he/she give you (even if by email)? Anyway 10 days before rescheduling is a bit much- I probably wouldn't have held on to the kitten for them.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I didn't. I gave it a week and I don't have a kitten for them now. I could pass them onto another breeder who has kittens but I need to make a judgement as to whether they're an ill mannered eejit or just young and I'm out of touch. I don't want to pass a potential problem onto a friend.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

My daughters all have phones that beeps when they get an email, I think they use email instead of phoning quite often.unless its to me and they know I don't always bother to check mine. texts instead of a call..........its easier to dial than text but they text.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Don't know why I'm responding to your question as I'm an old thing. I have a mobile phone somewhere in a drawer. It's the kind a ten year old child would snigger at.

I do believe that a proportion of a certain age group think that all of us are constantly gazing at smart mobiles. Regardless, I still think that cancellation so close up to the time by email is very inconsiderate; the very least they could have done is pick up the phone to ensure they'd communicated as quickly as possible. 

I hope you told them, after 10 days, to re-schedule elsewhere.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Yes, I'm glued to my smart phone and most people I know are also glued to them


Would you then assume that an email is appropriate and (more to the point) instant contact to pass an important message to someone you've never met?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I hope you told them, after 10 days, to re-schedule elsewhere.


I'm going to have to because the kitten is now booked elsewhere. In every other respect they seem perfectly nice which is why I'm trying to be fair here. I was furious but I'm trying to step back and see it from all angles.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Depends. Has your previous contact been primarily via e-mail? 

I guess it really very much depends on the person and so on. Like me, I hate phone calls. I only call when I absolutely have no choice and I also don't enjoy talking to people on the phone anymore (funny because when I was a teen, I was on the phone all the time) so I almost always send an e-mail/ whatsapp (less invasive) and don't mind if I get an e-mail/whatsapp. 

I don't feel like a phone call is more polite- the act of cancelling at such short notice by itself is rude so the medium (phone/text/email) doesn't make a difference for me (would still think it's a lousy thing to do).


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

I love technology. I have a desktop, a laptop, an iPad and and iPhone and the latter is never far from my side.

However, for cancelling an appointment at short notice, I still think a phone call is the right way to go and that is what I would do and expect!


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

and, in 10 days since they cancelled on you, have they once tried to contact you? email or not?

Didn't they say they had an imminent birth? 

Could be more amenable with this if they had contacted you the day after but I think to leave it so long serves them right if you found another home.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

pipje said:


> Depends. Has your previous contact been primarily via e-mail?
> I don't feel like a phone call is more polite- the act of cancelling at such short notice by itself is rude so the medium (phone/text/email) doesn't make a difference for me (would still think it's a lousy thing to do).


Well, not necessarily! Life can do the unexpected meaning priorities have to shift. That's why the phone is the best medium in an instance like that as if you have spoken to somone, you know the message has been relayed.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I wouldn't give them the time of day now. They cancelled at short notice and now 10 day s later want to rearrange - tough luck, you have no kittens left. I wouldn't pass their name on either. Had they been in contact say the next day, to explain why etc, even via email that would be fine. 

I don't think it has anything to do with you being a) old or b) out of touch with technology. They were rude, they don't seem to understand that, but they can understand that you have none left. 

Maybe, a short email in return to say that you had spent a lot of time preparing for their visit and that a quick bit of contact after the cancellation would have helped you to know what to do, but as they didn't until 10 days later that all the kittens are gone now. You don't hold kittens just in case someone changes their mind and decides they do want one after all.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Chiantina said:


> Well, not necessarily! Life can do the unexpected meaning priorities have to shift. That's why the phone is the best medium in an instance like that as if you have spoken to somone, you know the message has been relayed.


That's true- it depends on the person (for eg. do they check their emails often). My owners know I always reply very quickly and have a smart phone so I guess I don't mind if someone does that to me. Likewise, since I know my breeder friends are always online (Facebook etc.), I know they'd have read it BUT if it's someone whom I always have phone contact with (I'm impatient so maybe because emails are slow to arrive etc.), then I would call to cancel.

It also depends on the time- I'd never ever call someone I am not very good friends with after 10p.m. so I'd e-mail because I think 12 hours notice (if the appointment is say 10a.m. the next day) is better than calling at 8.30a.m.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

havoc said:


> I'm going to have to because the kitten is now booked elsewhere. In every other respect they seem perfectly nice which is why I'm trying to be fair here. I was furious but I'm trying to step back and see it from all angles.


Yes, I see your point. Leaving getting back in touch for 10 days would have angered me almost as much but I don't think some people realise that often breeders are waiting on a decision/visit as they have other people interested in and asking about kittens. I sometimes find it very difficult to communicate that fact without sounding as though I am being pushy and using hard sell tactics.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Didn't they say they had an imminent birth?


They did, and the baby is now a week old. So difficult. The cat they already have sort of fell into their laps in that it was the last one in a litter unbooked and they only had to wait a week or so. I think they don't realise the sort of waiting lists there are. Hardly their fault if they're going on a single past experience.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Chiantina said:


> Well, not necessarily! Life can do the unexpected meaning priorities have to shift. That's why the phone is the best medium in an instance like that as if you have spoken to somone, you know the message has been relayed.





gskinner123 said:


> Yes, I see your point. Leaving getting back in touch for 10 days would have angered me almost as much but I don't think some people realise that often breeders are waiting on a decision/visit as they have other people interested in and asking about kittens. I sometimes find it very difficult to communicate that fact without sounding as though I am being pushy and using hard sell tactics.


I am very mean. I hate following up on people (potential kitten buyers) because I don't feel like I owe them anything (unlike a business relationship where I'd get a commission/profit) so I just put on my website "kitten temporarily reserved by X until date". If I don't receive confirmation by then, the kitten is automatically available again. I don't need an explanation/whatever (just wastes my time and might iritate me for eg. if they say "oh your kittens were so quiet/too naughty/have stupid excuses like new job, new baby, new home, don't want to wait etc.).


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

I guess a birth is different? For me, I see it as a potentially risky situation though. Having a new baby can be stressful and the new parents might not be aware of it yet. A friend of mine is giving up her cats because they just had a new baby and the cats are too much work (her words) so I don't know..I think you might have been saved. If they're sure they really want one next time, they can? perhaps when things calm down a little...


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Not from a breeders view here.

But from a person who has cats.

If I were going to look at a kitten from a breeder, I would not send an email. I would telephone them, for.politeness.

We all know what its like to wait for a tradesman or delivery for it not.to turn up
Courtesy costs nothing.

If, and this is a big if, 

If I had emailed, I would always (and do in work) follow it up with a telephone call if I havent heard from them with a certain time, as things do happen like internet servers go down etc, but perhaps thats just me.

As regards to kitten...... Well they could have rung you the day after or put in the email that they definately wanted kitten and would ring you and be full of apologies

But that's me.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Having a new baby can be stressful and the new parents might not be aware of it yet.


I have no idea if this is a first child, I believe it isn't but I can't be absolutely sure. I had cats long before I had children and brought babies, one by one into the house with cats of varying ages so I'm certainly not going to make judgements on that score until I met them.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

havoc said:


> I have no idea if this is a first child, I believe it isn't but I can't be absolutely sure. I had cats long before I had children and brought babies, one by one into the house with cats of varying ages so I'm certainly not going to make judgements on that score until I met them.


You seem to like them, despite everything so trust your instincts? They're probably right


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> You seem to like them, despite everything so trust your instincts?


You don't know me  I'm trying to see it from all angles only because I'm so angry.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I sometimes find it very difficult to communicate that fact without sounding as though I am being pushy and using hard sell tactics


Oh boy do I understand this. You end up sounding like a dodgy second hand car salesman or you say nothing and people end up disappointed. Can't win


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Thing is you DON'T have that kitten for them any more - so they either wait for the next litter or go elsewhere.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I am an oldie here too but I do use technology - I love my smart phone and prefer email to phone most of the time.
Havoc, I think a polite, 'I'm sorry but I have let the kitten go elsewhere now.' is sufficient in these circumstances. As I said in response to your first mention of this couple - they had plenty of time to sort out having a kitten before their baby was born (unless it was premature of course). They must have been well aware of the imminence of birth when arranging to visit and could have told you that and asked to hold the kitten until they were ready - not cancel at the last minute by email, text or any other method.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

havoc said:


> Would you then assume that an email is appropriate and (more to the point) instant contact to pass an important message to someone you've never met?


In that situation I would try to phone and then email / text if I couldn't get through. Or I might email & text as well. But there again I'm 'old' at least to a 16yo!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

There was a time we could simply make it clear we wouldn't communicate through texts where kitten enquiries are concerned. I have one breeder friend who has a permanent message on her emails saying she checks them only once a day and not to expect an instant response. I never understood it before. I do now.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

i am also glued to my smart phone, and yes emails are sent like texts - but I wouldnt expect either to cancel an appointment, I would expect a call, and if they werent polite enough to call I dont think I would bother with them again - but then my OH is always telling me Im supposed to be selling kittens not judging manners.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> but then my OH is always telling me Im supposed to be selling kittens not judging manners.


Doesn't he care if your kittens grow up in a household without manners


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

If you need a message to get through and it is time limited then you phone - or wait for a response to an email and if that doesn't happen - you phone. Not everyone sits on a smart phone all day. I don't. If I'm out of the house I'm un-contactable by email. If you need me urgently you ring the land line. 

I do however tell people this in my emails. I also ask them to tell me IMMEDIATELY they choose another kitten, change their minds or just decided to do a runner. 

I'm fed up of chasing buyers now - they either want a kitten or they don't - it's not up to me to keep reminding them that they need to book a viewing etc (and then turn up for it) - I might not be over run with prospective purchasers, but if I have to hassle them to even come visit, then I don't know if I can trust them to look after my babies.


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

As a buyer not a breeder, the initial feelers are done via email (or they were when I was looking for a breeders)

However, if I needed to cancel an appointment at short notice I would definitely get in touch through phone and not email because not everybody checks their emails/has emails come through on their phone instantly.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I'm fed up of chasing buyers now - they either want a kitten or they don't


Every time I say that I mean it ........................... until the next time and I'm mug enough to try and do the right thing by everyone


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

havoc said:


> Every time I say that I mean it ........................... until the next time and I'm mug enough to try and do the right thing by everyone


I was trying to explain this sort of thing to a non-cat breeder friend on the back of me having a little moan to her about most weekends (as I have a couple of litters of kittens at the mo) being taken up for weeks on end with arranging (and re-rearranging) visitors. Her innocent suggestion was an open day that everyone would be invited to attend  And, just sometimes, it doesn't feel like such a bad idea.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Her innocent suggestion was an open day that everyone would be invited to attend And, just sometimes, it doesn't feel like such a bad idea.


:lol:
A bit like a garage sale then. At least you'd only have to get everything ready for visitors the once.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

havoc said:


> :lol:
> A bit like a garage sale then. At least you'd only have to get everything ready for visitors the once.


Yes, exactly. Or one of those sales - what are they? can't recall - where you go around putting reserved stickers on something you want to purchase.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

spid said:


> I'm fed up of chasing buyers now - they either want a kitten or they don't - it's not up to me to keep reminding them that they need to book a viewing etc (and then turn up for it) - I might not be over run with prospective purchasers, but if I have to hassle them to even come visit, then I don't know if I can trust them to look after my babies.


Fully agree to this.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

gskinner123 said:


> Yes, exactly. Or one of those sales - what are they? can't recall - where you go around putting reserved stickers on something you want to purchase.


I now have a image of a litter of kittens running round with a post it on their head saying sold!!!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Or a little red sticker like at an art gallery 

Will you be serving wine by the way?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I can't get a certain episode of Big Bang Theory out of my mind -
'here's your cat, and here's your $20"


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

havoc said:


> Doesn't he care if your kittens grow up in a household without manners


Nope, he doesnt care where they go as long as they do go - Im in trouble already today as he overheard me refusing a viewing on the basis that the couple were professionals who would be out eleven hours a day mon-fri and wanted a single indoor kitten. No brainer for me, he just thinks I have no brains


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm not a breeder and do have a smart phone 

Any cancellations if they were last minute or not I would always do by phone.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

havoc said:


> I can't get a certain episode of Big Bang Theory out of my mind -
> 'here's your cat, and here's your $20"


At $20 I won't be serving wine. What do you think I am, frivolous? No, they can bring their own refreshments if they wish but I will provide paper cups.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Standing room only...


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

pipje said:


> Standing room only...


You're obviously aware of the size of my house, pipje


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Well at least you lot have me laughing now


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

pipje said:


> <snip>
> I'd never ever call someone I am not very good friends with after 10p.m.
> <snip>


10pm? :yikes: That's far to late for me unless it's an absolute life & death emergency. 8pm is more like it.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I have no problem with a text or email to cancel as I do have my phone on me all the time.

My kittens are reserved when a deposit is received and often before birth, I don't hold kittens for longer than a few days unless the kitten is going to a local home and we wait for the weekend to visit.

I text or email new owners when their kitten gets on the plane, and they text when they've got the kitten in the car. 

Most first contact is email or text, people rarely phone and I rarely answer numbers that I don't know - most people I know don't answer unknown or private numbers. 
So a text or email works far better.

My kitten buyers range from 20's-60's and all of them email and text.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I text or email new owners when their kitten gets on the plane, and they text when they've got the kitten in the car.


Texts or emails for those sort of messages don't surprise me. That's a previously agreed system of communication and therefore the messages are expected. I don't think what happened to me was similar. If you had a booked appointment with your dentist and 40 minutes beforehand you suddenly found you couldn't attend would you trust that message to an email?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

If I had previous email contact with the dentist I'd consider that an appropriate way to contact them


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Fair enough. It obviously is considered the norm though I have no intention of being chained to my laptop 24/7 so I guess I'm now going to have to exclude email as a form of communication with buyers and insist on phone calls only.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I know a breeder or two who only take phone calls, depends on the breed how well that works out. But location isn't so important here so more choice of breeders to connect with. All depends what the breeder is comfortable with, few of the older breeders don't even own a computer.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

It's contagious. Waiting here for someone due at noon. Not arrived as yet. Just checked my email - they're en route and stuck in traffic. Really not a problem, I don't mind in the slightest as they're coming a long way. But for goodness sakes, she has my home phone number! (and no, I haven't been on phone so I know she didn't call and find it engaged).


----------

